# Are all tree service companies a nightmare to work for?



## Nicholas

I recently had the opportunity to work with a local tree service co. The owner was looking to replace an employee with severe back troubles. I soon found out why this employee was wore out, and had back troubles. For example, we felled a large oak tree. Well instead of cutting limbs the normal way, You RUN! I was instructed to hold the saw wide open and swing the saw until all the limbs are cut. It's too slow to cut limbs the normal civilized way. Then comes hauling branches to the chipper. At this company, you RUN branches from the felling site to the chipper, and back again. If you walk you will get hollered at. Then, when it comes time to block the tree up, you RUN with that chainsaw. Working at this kind of bust ass pace will wear anyone out. I guess I am not cut out for tree service work. Are all tree service companies like this? Isn't the safety/well being of an employee supposed come before money and time?


Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Treeman67

*Not all Tree comanpies are that way*

not all tree companire are that way, i had some experences some companies wanted you run your butt off , no break , no lunch break, work 12 hrs a day and yes it hard on man body , most don't make it within aweek to month, the they are gone, the lesson i learned is you got to take care of yourself, the frist sign i see when i walk into new Companies, i ask guy how long you been working this companies, if most say been ther for 3 to 6 yrs, that good sign, if guy been there for 3 months to yrs , that bad sign, you can tell if comapanies took care of employee by length of their employments, However tree work as professional is NOT for everyone, very few that skilled for that kind of job alike me i started when i was 13 yrs old, i learned from experneces i was not educated aborist ,which i been doing for 18 yrs now....
Treeman67


----------



## Nicholas

So when does safety and the well being of employees become important to these tree service companies? 

Tree service is by no means a safe occupation. There's countless hazards involved in this occupation. Obviously, outright running with chainsaws, sprinting from the felling site to the chipper with arms full of branches like I had to is not a safe practice. Obviouslly, throwing armfulls of branches into a chipper is not safe. I thought a person was to feed a chipper by standing off to one side of the machine, and feed a few branches in at a time while wearing a face shield. 

I understand with any business, time is money. The faster a business completes a job the more money the company can potentially make.

Running my ass off like a fool is not going to make me any money when I am injured.


----------



## Treeman67

lol, sound alike me as groundperson with armful of limb and throwed in chipper without facial protection, pick -up 100 lb + over my shoulder then throw in wood piles, damn it feel good, rigged big limbs more that you can handle and by second you know you flyin up 20 up in air out 30 distances and say hee aaaaaawww, as you coming down...lol, last 18 yrs i only got hurt once is felled off the tree about 35 ft becuz my life line knot become unraveled and now i use figure 8 knot on tail as stopper knot that was 12 yrs ago, i was lucky i wasn't hurt as bad becuz of needle bed was so thick, i bounce and 2 times and my climbersaw was idling under my leg as i lay there for few seconds
Treeman67


----------



## ASD

you could come work 4 us but you would have to finger out how to fall and limb 100+ trees a day "cutting limbs the normal way"  or you could get a job doing something other then tree work / logging . or maby you could be incharge of our " ONE PAIR OF HAND SNIPS "


----------



## Treeman67

100+ tree a day!!!???, you got machine for that,lol

Treeman67

Ps, i am considering about retired from climbing trees, i notice bucket truck become every handy now a day


----------



## Treeman67

i mean..... bucket truck is very handy now a day


----------



## Nicholas

I am absolutely frustrated. I have worked my ass off for next to nothing in the trades as a welder for several years, and it has gotten me no where. When you work the trades these are the only values your employer has:

1. How much money do I make, and where do I sign (Contracts). 
2. Money
3. Time
4. Complete job as soon as possible to make maximum profit.
5. Make your employees run like hell.
6. Quality

The last thing on your employers mind is your safety and well being. 

It's not what you employer can do for you...It's what you will do for you employer or else!

Looks like tree service is just like being back in the trades. Run you ass off for next to nothing with the chance of getting injured or killed.


----------



## Treeman67

I just started my own tree business this year, becuz i was tired of as you said , running your ass off and i did too, Employer making big dough of money, i was not make enough money where i should be qualifed for as experences groundperson and climber, Employer i dealt with cheated me many time, for example... he said i gave you 20 buck a hrs if you climbed this tree, i am fast climber,took me 25 min. instead just give me 20 buc buck for that hour, it come down 10 bucks, sigh, i should 've just quit from that point end but i didn't... after a while i was worn out, he brag about his brand new truck while i am limping away, from that day on i decided do my business my own, it tough frist year but i can make fast bucks on small job than big jobs rest a day i just take a easy... there no pointed to hurried yourself, life too short
Treeman67


----------



## ASD

Treeman67 said:


> 100+ tree a day!!!???, you got machine for that,lol
> 
> Treeman67
> 
> Ps, i am considering about retired from climbing trees, i notice bucket truck become every handy now a day



we got the toys to do it (look at Sig.) 

PS, that 100 + per faller ! we put two or three on a job if theirs room :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Treeman67

we got the toys to do it (look at Sig.) 

PS, that 100 + per faller ! we put two or three on a job if theirs room 

i will think about it...lol
Treeman67


----------



## ASD

Treeman67 said:


> we got the toys to do it (look at Sig.)
> 
> PS, that 100 + per faller ! we put two or three on a job if theirs room
> 
> i will think about it...lol
> Treeman67


it is not all that hard you cut an buck and i clean it up all by my self at a rate of about 200 yards an hr. :biggrinbounce2: 





























































   










ok me and my two favorite toys


----------



## oldugly

I really like those hand snips....Can I buy them from you? 

NO, not all tree services are that way, at least not as bad as you describe. I have worked for a couple who were, but I have also worked for some great ones too. If you like the work, there is someone who will treat you right. Personally, all business owners are just people, just like their employees. You got some -ssholes, and you got some good ones.


----------



## Jumper

Now if RJS was around he would be telling you what an *sshole whiner you were. My advice keep looking, the ideal position will come up someday. To date it has eluded me as well but that is what makes life interesting I suppose. I gather you walked after the first day.

Here in Ontario the worker has the right to refuse unsafe work, so if you are leaving anyways and want to make a statement as to what kind of a **** he is, call in the Labour Ministry and complain about the running on the job, 12 hour days with no lunch breaks, harassment, unsafe equipment, no trolly but 100 lb blocks of wood, no lowering devices but friction, whatever, etc. Buddy will be so slowed down with paperwork and job site inspections that his ability to make money will be compromised. But these bosses and company owners are the first to blather on about how finding good employees is impossible these days. These usually are the same ones paying $10 hr or less. Don't get mad, get even.


----------



## Bandit Man

*Nightmare*



Nicholas said:


> I recently had the opportunity to work with a local tree service co. The owner was looking to replace an employee with severe back troubles. I soon found out why this employee was wore out, and had back troubles. For example, we felled a large oak tree. Well instead of cutting limbs the normal way, You RUN! I was instructed to hold the saw wide open and swing the saw until all the limbs are cut. It's too slow to cut limbs the normal civilized way. Then comes hauling branches to the chipper. At this company, you RUN branches from the felling site to the chipper, and back again. If you walk you will get hollered at. Then, when it comes time to block the tree up, you RUN with that chainsaw. Working at this kind of bust ass pace will wear anyone out. I guess I am not cut out for tree service work. Are all tree service companies like this? Isn't the safety/well being of an employee supposed come before money and time?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick



As a small business owner in a high risk business, I do not except unsafe running of chainsaws or feeding of chippers. I do however expect Hustle! And when I see Hustle, Hustle gets a cash bonus. And if Hustle keeps it up, a possible crew leader with a nice increase in pay. 

Aaron


----------



## treemandan

Ricks is always hiring. Their hook is " we pay our climbers 80k a year!"

Of course one would actually work 2 years in one year's time but whose counting?


----------



## RAG66

It does sound as if the OP has some concerns about safety. I have been around tree work since the age of about 12-13. I never was allowed to be slow. I just had a groundie step out because we did not communicate well and he made poor decisions. I believe you need to be looking for a better company but fair warning, your not going to find a small private company that is gentle, walking both directions, always nice about commands to you. This work demands performance, fast thinking, fast acting, wise people. You need to take care of yourself being absolutely prepared for work. I could equate this with being on an athletic code. Don't smoke, drink, or chew & run around with people who do! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ropensaddle

Who said it was break time anyway  lol Ok yes I have worked with physco last one got a bloody lip and a black eye and we had an understanding after that! Anyway yes; I work at a pace that allows safe working operations but if I see you leaning on a rake or huddled up to the water jug too long or worst yacking on a cell phone you will get screamed at. I expect work but I also expect it at a pace that allows safety and don't get caught dragging one twig whilst yacking on a cell phone.


----------



## RAG66

If I caught an employee on the phone it had better be an emergency. I have a no phone policy unless we are having a break and it has to be very important business. The no phone policy creates an internal social interaction instead of one guy off to the side seperating themselves from the rest of the crew. We all talk and get along as in a "TEAM". A crew dynamic is crucial!


----------



## treemandan

RAG66 said:


> If I caught an employee on the phone it had better be an emergency. I have a no phone policy unless we are having a break and it has to be very important business. The no phone policy creates an internal social interaction instead of one guy off to the side seperating themselves from the rest of the crew. We all talk and get along as in a "TEAM". A crew dynamic is crucial!



I think you expressed why it makes people angry when they see someone either walking or driving in public while their attention is in the phone.


----------



## RAG66

Not to mention it is a pure form of disrespect. It says "your my boss, I know, but this conversation is way more important than anything you have to say". I have never been allowed to disrespect any of my employers, or the dynamics they set forth, the mood if you will. When it comes to having mutual respect for all involved, getting the work done, treating the customer right ETC. There is no tolerance for BS!!!


----------



## Single_Shooter

We work hard and long hours like everyone else - but you do not succeed by abusing your workers. Walk...keep walking....and find a new company. There are good people out there. 

Our biggest issue is finding guys who want to work....and who aren't drunks or dope heads!!!! We know half the time when we pay a guy he may not be there tomorrow because he will drink his paycheck for the next 2 days. My partner had a guy with him a couple months ago - stopped at Home Depot to get something and when he comes out this bozo is in my partner's truck smoking POT!!!! AS THEY ARE ON THEIR WAY TO THE JOB SITE!!!! And this idiot says to my partner...."what's the big deal??" My partner shows up with this guy sitting in the bed of the truck. I asked why and he says, "to make sure he got here alive. Because if he was sitting next to me I probably would have strangled him" We have been nice enough to give him all the time he needs to smoke his weed in peace - without us bothering him to interrupt his high to come work.


----------

